# Magic Keyboard sous Windows



## tabasko (1 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir 

Je viens d'installer windows 10 (bootcamp).
Je me demande s'il existe un driver qui me permettrait d'avoir usage de mon clavier (genre arobas, dièez).

Merci


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2018)

Il est fourni par Apple quand on installe BootCamp.


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2018)

tabasko a dit:


> Je me demande s'il existe un driver qui me permettrait d'avoir usage de mon clavier (genre arobas, dièez).


Tout est fonctionnel, que ce soit avec une machine virtuelle ou dans une partition Boot Camp. Même ma Magic Mouse 1 ou 2 fonctionne correctement.


----------



## tabasko (2 Janvier 2018)

Oui oui, clavier et souris fonctionne parfaitement ... mon soucis c'est le mapping des caractères : @,#,! 

Est ce bien ainsi que vous avez compris ma question ?


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2018)

tabasko a dit:


> Est ce bien ainsi que vous avez compris ma question ?


Oui et c'est bien pour ça que je mentionne que je n'ai jamais rien modifié ou changé.


----------



## tabasko (2 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oui et c'est bien pour ça que je mentionne que je n'ai jamais rien modifié ou changé.



Et quand tu veux faire le signe "@" par exemple ... tu ruses avec un "Option+0" ou tu appuies directement sur ta touche @ de ton clavier mac ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2018)

tabasko a dit:


> Et quand tu veux faire le signe "@" par exemple ... tu ruses avec un "Option+0" ou tu appuies directement sur ta touche @ de ton clavier mac ?


mais pas de ruse à utiliser! tous les caractères sont bien obtenus là où ils se trouvent sur la clavier!

Quel type de clavier est sélectionné dans les réglages de Windows10?
et les pilotes Mac telechargés par l'assistant BootCamp ont bien été installés sur Windows?


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2018)

tabasko a dit:


> Et quand tu veux faire le signe "@" par exemple ... tu ruses avec un "Option+0" ou tu appuies directement sur ta touche @ de ton clavier mac ?


Comme en réponse #7, je ne fais rien, je n'ai rien modifié et je n'ai sous macOS que le clavier Français, même pas le numérique.


----------



## tabasko (2 Janvier 2018)

la piste doit être : 
_les pilotes Mac telechargés par l'assistant BootCamp ont bien été installés sur Windows?_

et j'ai pas de moyen de le vérifier.

Suis pas sous Windows10 là et je bosse, je vais pas rebooter pour regarder pour le moment.
Pouvez vous juste me dire pour vous (pour qui çà marche) ce qui apparait comme clavier dans les paramètres de Windows10 (si vous y êtes ou qu'un reboot ne vous encombre pas).

En tout cas de mémoire, j'ai rien qui parle de mon clavier mac...


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2018)

tabasko a dit:


> et j'ai pas de moyen de le vérifier.


C'est simple, si tu as bien téléchargé les pilotes, dans un dossier tu as un fichier exécutable sous Windows qui porte le nom de Setup.exe et qu'il faut impérativement lancé une fois l'installation de Windows terminée. C'est pour cette raison que Boot Camp réclame un support USB.


----------



## tabasko (2 Janvier 2018)

Piste très intéressante.
Si le dit Setup.exe ne lance pas seul, alors c'est certain, je ne l'ai pas fais.

Où se cache-t-il ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2018)

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204923


----------



## tabasko (2 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour ce précieux lien !!


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2018)

tabasko a dit:


> Si le dit Setup.exe ne lance pas seul, alors c'est certain, je ne l'ai pas fais.


Il ne se lance pas seul.

Voilà ce que tu devrais avoir lorsque tu as téléchargé les pilotes. Le fichier setup.exe est dans le dossier BootCamp...





...et bien entendu il faut être sous Windows pour l'exécuter.


----------



## tabasko (5 Janvier 2018)

Je suis sous Windows et je n'ai pas été capable de localiser le setup.exe dont tu me parles.
J'ai bien dans /programmes/ un répertoire BootCamp mais ce dernier ne contient qu'un EXE BoostCamp de 2,7mo  et un répertoire "Boot Camp.Ressources" (qui contient plein de répertoire avec chacun une seule DLL dedans).

Me sens un peu perdu.

Sinon, j'ai vérifier le clavier apparaît bien et s'appelle Magic Keyboard, cependant je n'ai pas mes caractères  "@" "!" etc...


----------

